

Hackers Assault Epilepsy Patients via Computer (2008) - wslh
http://archive.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/03/epilepsy

======
dools
What a horrible thing to do. If you know someone with epilepsy it would be
worth spending the time to take them through how to disable gif and flash
animations in their browser.

I had a quick look at found there are a few extensions related to this -- does
anyone have any experience with them and/or recommendations?

It seems like the type of thing for which there should be an "enable on
demand" plugin that requires the user to specifically ask the browser to
animate anything on the screen.

------
expose
Wow that article is old. Anyway... here is a video of the attack:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwwDutZgQrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwwDutZgQrQ)

~~~
dalke
To give context, this likely appeared today because it was mentioned yesterday
in an essay by Kathy Sierra on specific types of real life damage that trolls
do to other people. Other examples were doxxing and swatting.

